# Was there a diesel R34?



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

I did search, couldnt find anything... can anyone tell me conclusively that there was or wasnt a Diesel R34?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Welcome back!

And no, there wasn't....don't be silly.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

Trev said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> And no, there wasn't....don't be silly.


are you sure?:wavey:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

A Diesel, that i'd like to see! 

Like a 530d but better looking!


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

The Diesel version was only done in the R32 model.

R32 TDI.

Mick.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

Used car searching | Car Portal site Goo-net

they list this car as a diesel, and they list quite a few more R34 diesels...

are they wrong? as to me the engine *looks* like the RB20DE in R34, but doesnt have the red writing on it....


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi5 said:


>


neo is a straight 6 petrol basically the rb25det engine iirc
just tarted up for the r34 with an engine cover


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

MrGT said:


> neo is a straight 6 petrol basically the rb25det engine iirc
> just tarted up for the r34 with an engine cover


100% not an rb25det, has 2 intake chambers up the top for a start, and twin cam 2000 written on it


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

2.0l petrol I reckon - in the options list Diesel is greyed out has the same MAF and camshaft angle sensor.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi5 said:


> 100% not an rb25det, has 2 intake chambers up the top for a start, and twin cam 2000 written on it


Dude forget there is no Diesel R34 . And be it for the simple reason that Diesel cars are banned from most japanese prefectures and Diesel Trucks can only be registred in not dense popualted prefectures . . .

You searched GOO and what you found are idiots who made wrong adverts, as anyway the howl GOO stuff is basicly: japanese with no english clue typing what ever to fill the lines and export some miserable cars to the open world.

The pic above is fom the Neo 2.0 liter streight 6 RB20DE N/A with 155HP used in the 4door and 2 door GT and GT-fours . It comes from the RB20DE (non-Neo) with 150HP. It doesn't have the red writing for some obscure reasons . . . RB25DEs have none in some Skyline model as well. If I am not wrong the red color is for the manual mission versions.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

lol lux

thats right, i was searching for goo  

thanks for clearing the up the goo lux


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here you go for real Nissan Skyline Diesels . . They were called RDs 
Nissan RD engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

God knows.

How you been Adam?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

There is an RD28, but not 100% sure what all it came in. I have one here, the block construction- oiling though the head surface is different.

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: RD28 block


----------

